# IA12 Teaser Video, Interview with Alan Bligh and IA12 pictures



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

gfLorOuFnX8

Just wanted to make sure everyone had a chance to see it.

EDIT: Here's the info Jacobite posted as well (yes I know it's one post down but I don't expect people to look that far sometimes):



Jacobite said:


> Ah yes that first video. Well in the lastest FW news letter there is a interview with Alan Bligh and it reveals... things:
> 
> JSku1oKFc1M
> 
> ...


EDIT: While plodding about the internet I ran across some images Faiet212 posted up from the book. They're not huge, but I thought they deserved a reposting so people could see them.:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah yes that first video. Well in the lastest FW news letter there is a interview with Alan Bligh and it reveals... things:







Watched this morning after it came through with the FW newsletter and I got the magnifying glass out to see what it reveals about the bronze bulls. There is also a page in the latest WD that gives 1 useless ful titbit that is confirmed also by the video.

1) Land Raider Spartans: The Minotaurs have more than one. Picture of one of them is shown in the latest WD (Page 40). Evidence of multiple Spartans is at 1.16 of the video above. More on that later though.

2) Minotaurs have Tartaros pattern terminators. Now this isn't a surprise to anybody seeing as Moloc is wearing a Tartoros suit. This is confirmed both in the video that Z has posted and in the video above at 0.35s and at 1.16s. Again more on this later.

3) Minotaurs have access to Storm Eagles. This is confirmed both in the video that Z has posted and in the video above at 0.50s and 1.16s. Again no surprises there although it is useful for Mino's players as it shows that the bronze boys love of black chevrons extends to flyers as well as tanks and shows example placements of them.

4) At time: 0.56 of the above Video we get our first look at the Minotaurs deployment in the conflict. I do so love it when FW put up a video in the public domain in 720 HD... the page reads:

_Minotaurs Chapter Vanguard Veteran Sergeant

Veteran Sergeant Thoul
Commander Minotaur's Detachment
Ordo Xeno Interdiction Force Kappa

Assigned to lead theMinotaurs contingent force (numbering 5 squads with Storm Eagle and Techmarine support) attached to the Ordo Xenos interdiction operation at Thamyris, Thoul proved to be a particulary savage and aggressive commander, when opeerating under his own indepanddant authority, in attacking the waking Necron tombs. Although the interdiction force was eventually driven off the accurssed world, thanks to a series of highly distructive raids by Minotuars, Deathwatch Kill teams and Death Korps of Kreig Combat Engineer strike forces, a number of Necron structures and tomb complexes were successfully sabotaged and badly damaged, thus denying them to the foe. 

Artifcier Augmented "Maximus" Pattern Power Armour: Thoul's armor is fitted with an Astrates Raptorii pattern jump pack unit and bears numerous chaptersyncretic iconograhpy, denoting his rank and battle feild record. Much of these have meanings hidden from outsiders to the Chapter, though it is beleived that the numeration and coloration of "lambda" Helikan-glyph markings common to the Minotaurs heraldry refer to attested "kills" against worthy opponents in single combat, likely in increasing orders of magnitude. 

The personal arms of Veteran Sergeant Thoul:

1) Deliverance Pattern Combat Sheild
2) Mars 'sunfury' Pattern Plasma Pistol
3)'Heperex' Pattern Power Axe
4) MkIX 'Thermocore' Type Melta Bomb
_

So we know that in addition to the Minotaurs there are also Death Watch Kill Teams active (makes sense this is a Ordo Xeno's run job) and another force of SM's - this is shown at 0.23 of the video that Zion posted. Those an't Minotaurs in that video.

Highlights of the page shown at 1.14. No real new infomation other than the following:

Geneseed is branded as "chimeric" - may indicate it is from a prohibited source, mixed or adulterated or somehowtampered with during its creation. 

Went missing from Imperial records halfway trhough m38 (21st founding). Before their disappearance they were noted as attacking the enemy with almost beserker like fury and not playing well with others. When they returned they seemed to be willing to work with other forces a little more but have been doing the High Lord's bidding. They also seem to favour fighting other SM chapters. 

None of this is really new infomation other than geneseed being "Chimeric" but lets recap:

- Noting as having "Beserker like fury"
- "Dark/forbidden" gene seed
- Has been used to put down other loyalist SM chapters multiple times
- Seems to be the High Lords attack dogs

Does this seem to anybody else that they are a replacement for the World Eaters/War Hounds and/or Space Wolves of the Pre Heresy days and may well be from said genestock with modifcations? Just a theroy that I'm in no way saying is the case but just an idea. 

Page shown at 1.16

Now here is when stuff gets interesting. For two reasons

1) Meantion is made that they commonly feild most of their first company in TDA (no news there) however they have "widespread acces to rarer patterns of wargear such as Tartaros and Arkonak Tactical Dreadnaught Armour patterns, and wargear seldom found outside the hands of the honored chapters of the 1st founding, such as extensive squadrons of Storm Eagle gunships and ancient Spartan Assualt Tanks". 

So we already know that they have access to large stocks of new equipment. That was stated in IA 10 - never shown at image of them in Mk 8 PA which is interesting but its now revealed they have access to large amounts of Pre Heresy tech as well. Fuck my FW bill just got higher then...


2) The image shows a new type Predator Executioner. Plasma with heavy bolter sponsons. At first I thought it was Deimos pattern turret but after staring at it for a while I don't think it is. It appears to have some sort of extra armor on the turret or its an alternative turret. There is some odd sight thing on top and it does a Demios pattern front hull. The mini to the right of it is NOT a new mini for the Minotaurs I don't think. It might be but it appears to be a conversion of the Ultramarines Chapter Champion from the Marnus Calgar set. He is converted to be holding a round sheild with possible Minotaurs icongraphy (could be Molocs) and a power spear made from a DA power sword. 

Alan Bligh also mentions "new Minotaurs stuff" - probably these "Arkonak" TDA mentioned above. SHINY!!!!!!! 

Anyway thats all the info I managed to pull from it in regards to the Minotaurs.

On an none Minotaurs related note - anybody else think that new Cron speeder thing looks like Darth Mauls Speeder bike from Phantom Menace?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I must remember to thank Forge World for this awesome early birthday present. Each time I see something new about IA12, I just want it more.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

This may be the first IA book that I actually buy, it looks really good, how much are they normally?


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Must not... collect... Minotaurs...


----------

